# In the turkey... Can I use anything?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Getting ready to prepare the turkey. There's a neck and a bag of something 
Turkey liver or gizzards??

Can I put that stuff to good use for Kira?

She's never had anything raw, so I'm a little leery about that. Is there anything I could cook, and add to her food?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I cook the gizard the little pieces in the bag .I boil then and the dogs get the livers w/ their kibbel/rice unless my husband beats them to it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs love, love, love raw turkey necks. The organs raw are more nutritious also.
I would rather feed turkey raw than cooked. And never give them the skin, cooked or raw.... The skin is very fat which can cause digestive upset.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

boil the liver, gizzards and neck. cut the liver and gizzards
up and feed a little during her meals. pull the meat
of of the neck for her. my dof was allergic to turkey
when he was a pup.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

So...which is it? Boil the neck, or feed raw? I'd hate to spend the rest of the day/night with a vomiting or choking dog. My pup gets a raw beef bone once a day, but it's not quite the same as a raw diet.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would not cook (in any way/shape/form) the neck because of the bones.

The raw neck bone should be fine.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you said you never fed her anything raw. i would boil the neck,
pull the meat off of it and feed it.



RocketDog said:


> So...which is it? Boil the neck, or feed raw? I'd hate to spend the rest of the day/night with a vomiting or choking dog. My pup gets a raw beef bone once a day, but it's not quite the same as a raw diet.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I also feed the neck raw but I cut in half and feed half one day then the next. I cook in the giblets first because I use the broth for gravy but Stosh like them raw too. Just dole it out over a few meals because the internal organs are very rich


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I feed my dogs raw turkey necks all the time. They LOVE 'em and the bones are small enough that they don't cause a problem. I'd use the giblets for stuffing/gravy, but if you don't like giblets, the dogs can have them raw too. I wouldn't worry that your dog has never eaten raw before--dogs evolved as raw meat eaters.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Throw the neck in with the turkey while it's cooking and eat it yourself. That's what my father does every year.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol Paul. So did my grandparents. Yuck!!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I boil the neck and giblets together, save the broth for gravy and feed the organs to the dogs. Felony, the pit-bull, is familiar with this and is underfoot. Havoc is confused. I'm never in the kitchen in the morning.
I boil the neck but throw it away cause I think it's gross!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

RocketDog said:


> Lol Paul. So did my grandparents. Yuck!!


I try giving it to Lucy every year and he wants no part of it. He chews on the neck like it's a bone. It looks gross, but he likes it.


----------

